# Preliminary '06 E65/66 Ordering Info



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is some early info that I have come across for the 2006 750i, 760i, 750Li, and 760Li models coming out for March production.

Colors:
A35 Monaco Blue
A36 Titanium Grey
A38 Michigan Blue
A39 Barbera Red
A43 Deep Green
300 Alpine White
354 Titanium Silver
472 Sterling Grey
475 Black Sapphire
481 Kalahari Beige
482 Toledo Blue
668 Jet Black

Interiors:
U6BA Beige Leather
U6FA Flannel Grey Leather
U6GE Cream Beige Leather
U6MC Lava Blue Leather
U6NB Natural Brown Leather
U6SW Black Leather
V7FA Flannel Grey (Sport Pack)
V7GE Cream Beige (Sport Pack)
V7MC Lava Blue (Sport Pack)
V7NB Natural Brown (Sport Pack)
V7SW Black Leather (Sport Pack)

Packages:
ZAR Adaptive Ride
ZCV Convenience
ZCW Cold Weather
ZLS Lux Seating
ZPS Prem Sound
ZRP Rear Entertainment Pack
ZSP Sport Pack

Options:
248 Heated Steering Wheel
261 Rear Airbags
268 19" Wheels
2C2 19" Wheels
322 Comfort Access
357 Security Glass
416 Rear Sunshades
437 Wood Trim
438 Wood Trim
460 Rear Comfort/Ventilated Seats
494 Heated Front Seats
541 Active Cruise Control
655 Satellite Radio
693 Satellite Radio Prep


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

Just wondering... is the first Kalahari Beige one going to your dealership??


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Arkady said:


> Just wondering... is the first Kalahari Beige one going to your dealership??


We've learned our lesson with that color... :thumbup:


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

750i? Is there gonna be any motor changes between the current 745 and the new 750?


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> Here is some early info that I have come across for the 2006 750i, 760i, 750Li, and 760Li models coming out for March production.


Does this mean that an order for a new 7 can now be placed? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hmm, no 745i anymore.

740i/iL
8 Cylinder
4.000 ccm
KW / PS 225 / 306

750i/iL
8 Cylinder
4.799 ccm
KW / PS 270 / 367


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hmm, no 745i anymore.
> 
> 740i/iL
> 8 Cylinder
> ...


What are rap stars going to do now without their "Quarter to eights" or "quarters"?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

robg said:


> What are rap stars going to do now without their "Quarter to eights" or "quarters"?


LOL ! Is that how they are called ? :rofl: Never heard of that before.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Bobby 325i said:


> 750i? Is there gonna be any motor changes between the current 745 and the new 750?


Yes, new motor replacing the 4.4L used in the 545 and 745. No immediate plans for the X5 4.4 or 645 yet, but expect them to get the new motor, too.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

robg said:


> What are rap stars going to do now without their "Quarter to eights" or "quarters"?


Funny 

They would have to trade them in for a "ten to eight", or just an "eight". This could lead to whole new nomenclature being adopted by us hoi polloi. Forty-two minutes to four, anyone?


----------



## Ilyam5 (Aug 30, 2004)

*Is 550 confirmed for March*



SARAFIL said:


> Yes, new motor replacing the 4.4L used in the 545 and 745. No immediate plans for the X5 4.4 or 645 yet, but expect them to get the new motor, too.


What are the news on the 5? Is it confirmed for March production or is it going to be later? 
It doesn't seem 545 was on the market long enough for the engine update?


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

Yes, inquiring minds need to know. And in the next two weeks! :dunno:



Ilyam5 said:


> What are the news on the 5? Is it confirmed for March production or is it going to be later?
> It doesn't seem 545 was on the market long enough for the engine update?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> We've learned our lesson with that color... :thumbup:


Yeah, I remember the Kalahari 760li boat anchor you couldn't get rid of... 

Nevertheless, I think it's a sharp color on a 7.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

adrian's bmw said:


> Yeah, I remember the Kalahari 760li boat anchor you couldn't get rid of...
> 
> Nevertheless, I think it's a sharp color on a 7.


Scariest part was seeing the 6-digit MSRP turn into a 5-digit selling price. :yikes:


----------

